# Aires in the Vendee....



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a quick bit of advice I would love really....

Anyone who has been to the Vendee Coast, we are heading down there for our Honeymoon at the end of May early June, Only six weeks away...

I've been researching aires, got all the books etc. and we are no strangers to aires, we get to France tea time on May 28th, and plan to overnight either at the Calais Aire or go down to Le Touquet, but what I would like is a recommendation of a nice beach Aire to relax on for a few days, and hopefully soak up some sun.... the one on Ile de Normontiuer, L'EPINE looks good.... Just wanted some personal reccomendations really. Normally we would drive around and suck it and see.

Thanks,

Daniel.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Have a look at the following website, department 85. There are dozens of places to stay in the Vendee. We have stayed in St. Jean de Monts and St. Gilles. Both are excellent and near to the beach in the first case. Have a great honeymoon. We will be in that part of the world at the end of June on the way back from the Dordogne.
John


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, must have had a senior moment. I forgot to paste the url.
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi John,

Thanks for reply, I've got the website already on my favourites on my work PC, I sit here planning my tour instead of doing any work.......

I just wanted some personal recommendations to back up what Iv found on the site and in Aire book.... St. Jean de Monts added onto list of possibles.

Daniel.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

danielf said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick bit of advice I would love really....
> 
> ...


Lots of Vendee Aires in our own campsite directory

Regards Frank


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Daniel;

Good choice, the Vendee is lovely.

The aire at **L'Epine is great, virtually on the beach, but the downside of such a great location is its extremely popular, we were lucky when we visited and got a space straight away. Units are sited very close together, and I mean VERY close, with sometimes just enough room to put a table and chairs between vans. Not everyones cup of tea but a great way to meet the neighbours and have a stab at the lingo, if the weathers good you'll be on the beach anyway.

Another nice aire just up the road at **L'Herbaudiere, another popular one but the there is no beach as such, more rocky but stil possible to swim (neoprene shoes recommended).

For a more scenic route to the Ile instead of the main roadbridge, try going via the passage du gois (only accessible at low tide) and stop and do a bit of cockling on the way across.

Further down from Ile De Noirmoutier is **Jard sur Mer, a nice little aire here with direct access to a nice beach.

Finally, La Rochelle, a great port but beaches are a bit thin on the ground, there is however, a good spot at *La Pallice on the northern fringe of La Rochelle, theres no facilities there but you can stay the night no probs and theres access to a good beach just over the road.

Inland, there is the 'Venise vert' (green Venice), a labyrinth of tree lined waterways stretching from Marans across to Niort. Theres an excellent aire at **Marans which can be used as a base for exploring this area.

Finally, if you haven't already got it, i'd recommend 'The Vendee' by Angela Bird (isbn 0-95458003-0-3) a great read and full of tips and places to visit in this region.

** = all these aires listed in our stoppover database :wink: .

Bon vacance!

pete


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*aires in the vendee*

Thanks Frank & Pete,

I did find the aires in the campsite database, thanks for the confirmation that some of the ones I had selected are nice! I think Jard sur Mer looks good for a couple of days R&R ....... it's just what I wanted..... I just wanted confirmation it was a s good as it looked...

Daniel.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Aire at Jard Sur Mer comes highly recommended. It's on the beach. You You can also walk along the beach to the town (about 15 minutes)where very nice bread can be purchased.


----------

